# First Snow in Nova Scotia (Nov 11 2007)



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

This was the first snow in Nova Scotia we ended up with 20 cms or about 8 inchs of wet heavy snow.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn!! I wish we were getting that down here. Hope it is comming soon.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

They said we were only going to get an inch. Gotta love those weather ppl. That strom just missed you guys in NH.


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

We only had 6" home. You must be further inland.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

aulen;430236 said:


> We only had 6" home. You must be further inland.


ONLY 6???????? you suck!! LOL, i'm jealous!


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

aulen;430236 said:


> We only had 6" home. You must be further inland.


Yeah about 20 mins from the NB border in Springhill We always get a little more....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone in Yarmouth NS?


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

I wish that storm hit just inland a little further.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Yaz;430298 said:


> Anyone in Yarmouth NS?


near cornwallis here, about 1 1/2hours from yarmouth.

we only had about an inch, head up over the hill from here, and there was a good 6"purplebou


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The weather people keep saying snow just about everyother day, then it snows for about 20 seconds and stops. Very dissapointing.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Jeez, what part of NS was this in? Cape Breton? I"m in Chester and we haven"t gotten anything but a light dusting this Morning (Dec. 1). Looks like something is coming on Tuesday though.



F150dash;429717 said:


> This was the first snow in Nova Scotia we ended up with 20 cms or about 8 inchs of wet heavy snow.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in Springhill, 20 mins from Amherst, we got about 10+ cm today(Dec 1). That one on Tue looks like a big one for us here.


dellwas;442804 said:


> Jeez, what part of NS was this in? Cape Breton? I"m in Chester and we haven"t gotten anything but a light dusting this Morning (Dec. 1). Looks like something is coming on Tuesday though.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

man i love winter i have to move back to Maine soon:bluebounc


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, I really should learn to read the whole thread before posting, if I had of I would have seen your later reply 

They are calling for 10-15cm here in Lunenburg County, but the wind is supposed to gust to 60. I'm lucky, I'm working from home, but the wife has to travel to Halifax daily. Oh well, if it gets too bad she will stay in, but I get the feeling that I'll be using the F350 diesel a lot to keep the road clear. We live in a remote area and it can get plugged quickly.



F150dash;443079 said:


> I'm in Springhill, 20 mins from Amherst, we got about 10+ cm today(Dec 1). That one on Tue looks like a big one for us here.


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

dellwas;442804 said:


> Jeez, what part of NS was this in? Cape Breton? I"m in Chester and we haven"t gotten anything but a light dusting this Morning (Dec. 1). Looks like something is coming on Tuesday though.


We had 3-4" 10 minutes outside Bridgewater. Inland got about 6.


----------

